# Sierra: Comeback der Adventure-Spezialisten womöglich auf gamescom 2014



## MaxFalkenstern (8. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sierra: Comeback der Adventure-Spezialisten womöglich auf gamescom 2014* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sierra: Comeback der Adventure-Spezialisten womöglich auf gamescom 2014


----------



## Wamboland (8. August 2014)

Also mMn ist das kein Teaser zu einem Spiel sondern einfach nur die Animation des Firmenlogos. Ist halt der Berg im Logo ....


----------



## Kaisan (8. August 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Also mMn ist das kein Teaser zu einem Spiel sondern einfach nur die Animation des Firmenlogos. Ist halt der Berg im Logo ....



Sehe ich ähnlich - auch wenn ich natürlich darauf hoffe, das bald erste Informationen zum neuen Sierra-Werk folgen. Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## BiJay (8. August 2014)

40 Sekunden Werbung, 15 Sekunden Video, erneut 25 Sekunden Werbung. Und sogar bei einem Video, das ihr nicht einmal selbst erstellt habt.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (8. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich - auch wenn ich natürlich darauf hoffe, das bald erste Informationen zum neuen Sierra-Werk folgen. Man darf gespannt sein.



Stimmt, lange ist's her mit Sierra. Verzeiht mir bitte.


----------



## DerBloP (8. August 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> 40 Sekunden Werbung, 15 Sekunden Video, erneut 25 Sekunden Werbung.


Könnte zZ auch abkotzen das Addblock wieder nicht funzt... 

Werde hier wohl temporär auf die Videos verzichten müssen, und sie mir lieber bei YT und co geben

Nichts für ungut PCG, ich weiß ihr wollt nur verdienen...aber ich will mir einfach nicht zum dröllfundröllfzigsten mal die verkakte Nokia Lumia Werbung antuhen, sobald ich ein Viedo anklicke...auf Gehirnwäsche habe ich nunmal keine Lust,,,deswegen schaue ich zB auch kein TV mehr.


----------



## golani79 (8. August 2014)

Stimmt - das mit der Werbung bei den Videos nervt dann doch ziemlich - und vor allem auch, dass noch ein Werbevideo startet, nachdem das Video ansich schon aus ist.

Ansonsten bin ich schon gespannt, was uns aus dem Hause Sierre so erwarten wird.
Dass Activision hier die Finger im Spiel hat, finde ich aber eigentlich nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## MisterBlonde (8. August 2014)

Das mit der Werbung hat wirklich unerträgliche Züge angenommen. Wenn es wenigstens unterschiedliche Spots wären... aber so...

Sierra ist ein Urgestein und wird sicherlich wieder mit offenen Armen empfangen werden.


----------



## Kratos333 (8. August 2014)

ui Sierra
Das waren noch Zeiten 

Kings Quest und Gabriel-Knight fand ich immer supi. Habe früher Adventure im klassisches Stile geliebt


----------



## DesertHunter24 (8. August 2014)

Sierra! Mein Lieblings-Entwickler aus den 90ern. Hoffentlich kommen auch einige der kreativen Köpfe von damals zurück. Ansonsten brauchen wir frische Genies. Wäre aber natürlich schön, wenn Roberta Williams noch mal etwas großes meistern würde...


----------



## stockduck (8. August 2014)

Bitte ein Swat 5!!! *daumen drück* bitte bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Sanador (8. August 2014)

stockduck schrieb:


> Bitte ein Swat 5!!! *daumen drück* bitte bitte bitte bitte


Doch vorher sollten sie SWAT 4 noch bei GoG veröffentlichen. Man findet ja sonst keine Kopie des Spiels für einen anständigen Preis, denn ungefähr 100 Euro für ein 9 Jahre altes Spiel ist für mich zuviel. 

@Topic: Ich befürchte, Activision veröffentlicht die Adventures nur für den Tablet-Markt neu...eben wie Atari mit Rollercoaster Tycoon.


----------



## Kaisan (8. August 2014)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Stimmt, lange ist's her mit Sierra. Verzeiht mir bitte.



Ich glaube, ein letztes Mal können wir noch ein Auge zudrücken und die Folterinstrumente in der Ecke lassen.  Aber, aber, man weiß nie, wie wir beim nächsten Mal eingestellt sind ... *hungriger Wolf Blick*


----------



## Kaisan (8. August 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich befürchte, Activision veröffentlicht die Adventures nur für den Tablet-Markt neu...eben wie Atari mit Rollercoaster Tycoon.



Das wäre auch noch meine Befürchtung - irgendwie wäre es zu schön, wieder klassische Adventures oder eben ein neues SWAT (womit ich auch zufrieden wäre) aus dem Hause Sierra zu erhalten. Mal schauen, ich bleibe mal vorsichtig optimistisch.


----------



## DerBloP (8. August 2014)

Ein Alien vs Predator im Stiele von Teil 1 und 2 wäre auch ein träumchen...Sega hatte es ja mMn voll versemmelt...War das erste und letzte Spiel was ich mir je vorbestellt hatte, und wurde schwerst Entäuscht...aber schwer!


----------



## Headbanger79 (8. August 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Doch vorher sollten sie SWAT 4 noch bei GoG veröffentlichen. Man findet ja sonst keine Kopie des Spiels für einen anständigen Preis, denn ungefähr 100 Euro für ein 9 Jahre altes Spiel ist für mich zuviel.
> 
> @Topic: Ich befürchte, Activision veröffentlicht die Adventures nur für den Tablet-Markt neu...eben wie Atari mit Rollercoaster Tycoon.



What, SWAT 4 für ca. 100 Euro?? Ich hab das noch Original hier, sogar mit dem Stetchkov Syndicate Add-On  sollte ich ja glatt mal zum Verkauf anbieten.
Aber zum Thema: Ein SWAT 5 würde ich ebenfalls sehr begrüßen, habe den 3. und 4. Teil geliebt.


----------



## Maiernator (8. August 2014)

war empire earth nicht auch von sierra?


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2014)

Sierra war wirklich mal ein toller Publisher, die hatten viele tolle Spiele in ihrem Aufgebot. Echt schade, dass sie dann damals so untergingen. Sollten sie jetzt wiederkommen, dann hoffe ich, dass es auch wirklich etwas Gutes und sinnvolles wird und nicht wieder einfach nur die Marke für irgendeinen Quatsch verwendet wird. 

Und was die Werbevideos betrifft. Manche sind leider ultra laut. Ich hatte gestern ein Video, weiß leider nicht mehr welches, da war der Werbespot so laut, dass ich dachte, dass mir die Ohren abfallen.


----------



## Kratos333 (8. August 2014)

Swat war auch immer lustig. Obwohl ich Rainbox Six immer mehr mochte. Aber eigentlich egal. Ein neues Swat würde ich auch nehmen.

Freu mich schon auf das neue Rainbox six


----------



## schweibi (8. August 2014)

Wäre schön, wenn es endlich eine würdige Fortsetzung zu Empire Earth (die erste + ZDE) gäbe. Ich zocks immer noch. Sierra hatte tolle Titel (und einiges an Nulpen!), das könnte schon eine gute Geschichte sein. Wenns Activision nicht am Ende wieder versaut. Aber immer noch besser als wenn EA die rechte hätte...


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2014)

ach die gibts auch noch? Von Sierra hab ich ja schon ewig nichts mehr gesehen



DerBloP schrieb:


> Ein Alien vs Predator im Stiele von Teil 1 und 2 wäre auch ein träumchen...Sega hatte es ja mMn voll versemmelt...War das erste und letzte Spiel was ich mir je vorbestellt hatte, und wurde schwerst Entäuscht...aber schwer!



Alien vs. Predator war aber von Rebellion, nicht von Sierra, soweit ich mich erinnere, also nicht nur der 3. Teil (bei dem bin ich mir eh sicher dass es Rebellion war) aber vielleicht täusch ich mich da auch grad

edit: achso stimmt, hab jetzt grad verwechselt dass die ja Publisher waren, hab jetzt nur an die Entwickler gedacht. Da aber Sega die Alien Lizenz (und damit natürlich auch die SpinOffs "vs. Predator") wird das wohl ein Wunschtraum bleiben. Sega hat mit Alien eh kein so glückliches Händchen, siehe das Debakel um Colonial Marines. Und Isolation muss auch erst beweisen ob es das wird, was es bisher vorgibt, CM sah ja bis zum Release auch nach guten Spiel aus und dann kam ... ja, wir verschweigen besser was kam


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2014)

Ich sehe diese Meldung mit leichter Vorsicht, wenn gar Skepsis. Irgendwie glaube ich nicht dass eine der bekannteren Sierra-Marken wiedebelebt wird. Okay, *Larry 1* hat sein HD-Remake bekommen, aber da war ja der Schöpfer selbst am Werk, nicht Sierra.

Wenn ich mir eine Wiederbelebung eines Sierra-Meilensteins wünschen dürfte, dann hätte ich liebend gerne ein neues *Gabriel Knight*. 

Dieser Traum ist aber in etwa so wahrscheinlich wie eine unkaputtbare Seifenblase.


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dieser Traum ist aber in etwa so wahrscheinlich wie eine unkaputtbare Seifenblase.



würde ich nicht sagen.
jetzt kommt ja erstmal das remake von teil 1. 
das heißt ja schon mal, dass die reihe nicht tot ist. 
wenn das gut ankommt, weshalb sollte es dann nicht eine fortsetzung geben? 
ich meine, jane jensen hätte sogar schon mal so was gesagt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> würde ich nicht sagen.
> jetzt kommt ja erstmal das remake von teil 1


Korrigiere mich, aber das Remake kommt nicht von Sierra. Zumindest wurde Sierra in keiner Silbe in jener News genannt.

Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers - Remake des Kult-Adventures von Jane Jensen

Und ein Remake ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit einer* Fortführung* einer Reihe, denn genau das würde ich am ehesten interessieren.. Auf eine echte Fortsetzung warten wir ja seit über 15 Jahren. DAS meinte ich mit "Neues".

Nichts gegen Remakes, ich hoffe gar dass einige HD-Remakes tatsächlich erscheinen (wie die der *Halo*-Trilogie für PC, und auch da habe ich eine vorsichtige Erwartungshaltung), aber ich möchte auch gerne neuen Stoff zu alten, bekannten Marken.

Noch ist ja nichtmal bekannt, auf was sich das "neue Sierra" festlegen wird.


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Korrigiere mich, aber das Remake kommt nicht von Sierra.



hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet. 



> Und ein Remake ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit einer* Fortführung* einer Reihe, denn genau das würde ich am ehesten interessieren.. Auf eine echte Fortsetzung warten wir ja seit über 15 Jahren. DAS meinte ich mit "Neues".



hast du meinen beitrag nicht ganz gelesen?



			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das gut ankommt, weshalb sollte es dann nicht eine fortsetzung geben?
> ich meine, jane jensen hätte sogar schon mal so was gesagt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hast du meinen beitrag nicht ganz gelesen?


Hab ich. Und ich kann dir auch darauf antworten;
Jensen hat via Kickstarter "nur" einen innoffiziellen GK-Nachfolger herausgebracht, wie du sicherlich weisst: *Gray Matter*. Und momentan folgt das nächste Projekt *Moebius*.

Warum also keine echte GK-Fortsetzung? RICHTIIIIIIIG! Jensen hat nicht die nötige Lizenz, kann und darf es logischerweise nicht.

Was nichts anderes bedeutet dass man all seine Hoffnung auf das wiederauferstandene Sierra setzen müsste. Entweder in der Hinsicht dass die GK-Rechte an Jensen abgetreten werden oder Sierra selbst an einem neuen GK-Spiel bastelt. Doch der Skeptiker in mir ist dazu (noch) nicht bereit.


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum also keine echte GK-Fortsetzung? RICHTIIIIIIIG! Jensen hat nicht die nötige Lizenz, kann und darf es logischerweise nicht.



für das remake hat sie die rechte aber ja ganz offensichtlich bereits bekommen.

und zu einer möglichen fortsetzug sagt sie folgendes:



> I have spoken to the IP holder a number of times  in the past, and again just recently (Activision owns the rights now).  There is a good opportunity for a GK to happen with Pinkerton Road, it’s  just not likely to happen quickly. I think once we can show we’ve  shipped a good game, it will be quite doable.



...und in einem anderen interview:



> “My goal is to do a new one, to kick off an entirely new game,” Jane  said, before adding the caveat, “If we’re successful with this one. We  only have the agreements to do this for now. Everything else will have  to be ‘wait and see.’”



die chancen stehen also garn icht so schlecht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...


Mag sein dass noch ein klitzekleines Bisschen Resthoffnung besteht, aber daran klammere ich ungern. Ist es nicht offiziell, exisitiert es für mich nicht. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Svatlas (9. August 2014)

Bitte. bitte Sierra kommt zurück )) und haut ein paar richtig geile Adventures raus ! Wie in der guten alten Zeit!


----------



## Grolt (9. August 2014)

Nur weil es eventuell wieder ein Entwicklerstudio gibt, das auf den Namen Sierra hört, muß dabei noch lange nichts gutes rauskommen. Wahrscheinlich wird dieser Stozle Name nur dafür missbraucht Mobile Games und F2P Browser Spiele bekannter Marken zu entwickeln.
Zumal ich kaum glaube das beim neuen Sierra plötzlich die alte Garde der ehemaligen Sierra Entwickler antanzt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2014)

Grolt schrieb:


> Nur weil es eventuell wieder ein Entwicklerstudio gibt, das auf den Namen Sierra hört, muß dabei noch lange nichts gutes rauskommen. Wahrscheinlich wird dieser Stozle Name nur dafür missbraucht Mobile Games und F2P Browser Spiele bekannter Marken zu entwickeln.
> Zumal ich kaum glaube das beim neuen Sierra plötzlich die alte Garde der ehemaligen Sierra Entwickler antanzt.


Vielleicht kommt es ja noch besser: Smartphone-Versionen von Larry, Gabriel, Roger und Co...


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. August 2014)

Wuhuu, ja, bitte, bitte, bitte.
Und dann zurück zu alten Tugenden


----------



## golani79 (10. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt es ja noch besser: Smartphone-Versionen von Larry, Gabriel, Roger und Co...



Bei denen man Dialogoptionen als DLC kaufen muss


----------



## Spassbremse (10. August 2014)

Achja, Sierra...was hab ich damals die Space Quests geliebt.


----------



## DerBloP (11. August 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ach die gibts auch noch? Von Sierra hab ich ja schon ewig nichts mehr gesehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und du darfst auch nicht Alien VS Predator 2010 nicht vergessen was ich eigentlich meinte. Und ja dieses war auch von SEGA...also die Marke ist für diesen Publisher wie ein Fluch... evtl drücken sie diese ja dann doch wieder an Sierra ab


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. August 2014)

Sierra ist wieder zurück und veröffentlicht im nächsten Jahr ein neues King's Quest und Geometry Wars 3


----------



## Kaisan (13. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sierra ist wieder zurück und veröffentlicht im nächsten Jahr ein neues King's Quest und Geometry Wars 3



Super - auf solche News habe ich gewartet!


----------



## golani79 (13. August 2014)

Kings Quest ist schon mal gut - könnens dann gleich noch Quest for Glory, Police Quest und Gabriel Knight nachlegen


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2014)

Gerade KQ interessiert mich am wenigsten ... Police Quest und Space Quest, *das* wäre was!


----------



## golani79 (13. August 2014)

^^ Space Quest war immer die Reihe, die mich am wenigsten interessiert hat.
Hab damals aber auch nur bei nem Kumpel am Amiga was gesehen von den Spielen und nie selbst nen Teil gehabt - hab mir die Reihe aber auf good old games geholt und muss diese mal nachholen 

Quest for Glory kann ich übrigens auch bedenkenlos empfehlen, wenn man die noch nicht gespielt haben sollte


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2014)

die coolen oldschool-gamer können dann optional mit parser spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2014)

Haaach ja ... Police Quest I auf meinem 286'er!

take radio
take key
open locker
take uniform
take key
[...]

Dann min. zweimal um das Fahrzeug laufen und von allen Seiten checken, dann erst einsteigen und los fahren. Tolle Kindheitserinnerungen und die perfekte Möglichkeit um Englisch zu lernen.


----------



## golani79 (13. August 2014)

Hehe .. ging mir bei Quest for Glory I (damals noch Hero's Quest) so - eh noch fast kein Englisch können, aber dasitzen und Befehle eintippen und ausprobieren. 
Wörterbuch natürlich immer parat 

Aktuell habe ich übrigens die VGA Version von Police Quest I installiert und spiele das von Zeit zu Zeit


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Tolle Kindheitserinnerungen und die perfekte Möglichkeit um Englisch zu lernen.



das stimmt.
aber spielen möchte ich so was heute nicht mehr.


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gerade KQ interessiert mich am wenigsten ... Police Quest und Space Quest, *das* wäre was!


Stimmt.
Von der Thematik her auf jeden Fall.
Fantasy-Adventures gibts ja einige.
Aber mal wieder Sci-Fi oder Polizei...


----------

